# TV Bench/stands - lets see them



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking for a new TV bench/Stand. Would like one that could house sound base/bar with out it being on top of the unit or under the tv.

Could you post of pics or links to what you have and where you got it?

Been looking at this sort of stuff.

https://www.johnlewis.com/techlink-...d-for-tvs-up-to-80-inch/walnut-black/p3115377

https://www.johnlewis.com/techlink-ellipse-el140b-tv-stand-for-tvs-up-to-70-inch/p3296336

https://www.johnlewis.com/techlink-panorama-pm160-tv-stand-for-tvs-up-to-80-inch/p592415


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

*watching thread* I'm looking for similar, though I haven't really seriously started looking just yet. Out of the 3 posted I prefer the first one as it's slightly higher than 3 and I'm not keen on the shape of 2.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

pxr5 said:


> *watching thread* I'm looking for similar, though I haven't really seriously started looking just yet. Out of the 3 posted I prefer the first one as it's slightly higher than 3 and I'm not keen on the shape of 2.


2 was the first one we thought, then changed our minds.

1 is the current favorite, but not sure on the black parts of it with our decor ( lots of grey and white)


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I have this one.

It is really good quality and solid. Open fronted too.

https://www.av4home.co.uk/alphason-spectrum-adsp1400-walnut-and-glass-tv-stand.html#prodTop

Perhaps mine is the larger version I'm not sure but it is walnut and dark glass. Fits my Samsung 55KU9000 nicely although the stand on the Samsung fits exactly the depth of hte unit front to back.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Another contender - http://www.next.co.uk/g76606s2#152147


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got this one, and what I like about it is that due to the shape of the rear the cables are all hidden

https://www.homescapesonline.com/dakota-corner-tv-unit-dark-shade.html


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have this one, and am very pleased with it.

Quality piece of kit, all my cables are behind it. I have the TV mounted on it and a Sonos sound bar hung just underneath the TV - looks quite good and does not take up much space.

https://www.johnlewis.com/avf-affin...and-with-mount-for-tvs-up-to-65-inch/p2685368


----------

